# How Long Did It Take Before You Guys Made It Official?



## CellyCell

Ya know, as in officially a couple - boyfriend/girlfriend?

Who decided or how long was "just talking" taking place before being together?

I'm wondering how soon is too soon to be officially a couple.

I remember in High School if someone liked you and vice versa, you were automatically BF/GF without even knowing their last name. Haha.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo

Me and my boyfriend knew each other for about 2 years prior to dating, and talked for 6 months before we were "official." lol


----------



## Aprill

like a week...


----------



## emily_3383

I think it was 5 months. lol Neither one of us were looking for a relationship but sooner or later I noticed we were acting like a couple when werent even trying to go in that direction. So I asked and I think we both agreed to make it official.


----------



## Ozee

soon after the 1st date, so pretty quickly.


----------



## pinksugar

for me, within a few weeks -I would have 'the talk' with them about whether we were exclusive, or whether we were dating.


----------



## Darla

actually i don't think it ever happened


----------



## Bec688

Usually a few weeks, get the feel for how things are between you and if it's going anywhere, then the talk, then I know


----------



## Andi

I always had a 3-month rule. IÂ´d go out with someone for about 2-3 months before even considering calling them my boyfriend. ThatÂ´s just my experience...the minute you actually call a guy your boyfriend it means a lot more, and being dumped hurts a ton more. So, the guy ends up your ex-boyfriend instead of "this guy I used to go out with"


----------



## reesesilverstar

It prolly took 6 mos


----------



## bella1342

It took us like 2 months to officially say it. We started hanging out around the middle of December, and kind of made it official on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Adrienne

We were friends first and then we started hanging our more and talking more so then maybe two months we decided were boyfriend and girlfriend. No misunderstandings here


----------



## Ricci

Bout a week , almost a decade later we strong as ever!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

Well when I first met my boyfriend he was still with his girlfriend but was trying to get out of the relationship, except she just wouldn't go. Then he met me and we flirted and stuff, kissed (I thought he was single) and had a date before Christmas '07. Then in late Jan '08 we started seeing each other and it was official from the word go really as we both felt more than just an attraction to one another...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

i think it depends on the people.

i have only had 2 boyfriends so i may not be the best person to ask. with the first one it was about 2 weeks, where as with the current boyfriend we dated for a month before making it official


----------



## Solimar

I may be in the minority when I say we weren't like the best of friends at first. It was like a month where we started to really like each other, and one day, it just clicked and that same day we were together. Still together.

It's different for everyone.


----------



## Sarah84

we were seeing each other about a week before we made it 'official'


----------



## dixiewolf

Well, it wasnt official (I think it was probably before 6 months. since neither dated others, and we moved it along fast). But we went to a work party after around 6 months together and he kept introducing me as his girlfriend. Now we are engaged, live together, and have been together over 7 years. Crazy.


----------



## Lucy

hmm... it was probably about 2 or 3 weeks in? i remember our first date was 22nd october and by the time the US elections came round we were being exclusive.


----------



## pinksugar

lol, Andi, I love your reasoning! I want to adopt this attitude!


----------



## Dalylah

Since I met my hub online, I would have to say we had a couple of months of online flirting, chatting, webcamming and phone calls. After awhile it was clearly apparent that we were crazy about each other and we moved in together. So probably 6 months total before we were "us" hehe. 9 years later we are still together


----------



## daer0n

We made it official in a matter of minutes, well after we said we wanted to be together as a bf/gf lol, but it only took like a week for that, and then 7 months to get married, woot!


----------



## MorgTrott

I knew my boyfriend for almost 2 years before we started dating...I knew we were together when he kissed me but I eventually made him ask officially but we went facebook official a month after just cause I wanted to make sure we were gonna last more then a couple weeks


----------



## geeko

It was like half a yr before he accepted me as his gf, as he was in the process of getting divorced with his ex wife


----------



## Shauna999

We were both getting out of 6 year relationships- so neither one of us wanted to hurry or have a label- we just wanted to have fun.... We're still having fun 7 years later ( been married for 2 years). I think it took around 9 months til I considered him my BF. oh how time flys...


----------



## OiiO

It just somehow happened naturally, because we ended up spending most of our time together. The first time we kissed was when we both officially accepted that we're a couple now.


----------



## mikamouse

we met dec 2009, dated jan 2010, moved in feb 2010, no plans to ever marry..2 times was enough for me


----------



## beautydiva2006

Right away. It was love at first sight. We just knew we were meant to be. We met 2004 of july and married in 2006 of July.Been happily married ever since.


----------



## charreli

Me and my man knew each other for about 2 or 3 years before we started getting close and once we started talking about how we felt about each other it was a matter of weeks and we've never looked back but I think only you know when its right to make it official  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Winters

My husband and I were together a month before we bought my engagement ring, and we were married within 11 months of meeting. When you know you know. What's the point of waiting? Life is too short to wait around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaF1163

By my calculations, I'm gonna say by the 5th date (_which equals five weeks, because we went out every weekend)_. 

How am I calculating by date #5?  Well, we met on Match.com.  His profile had about four pictures on it - two close-ups so you could see his face, and two longer shots where his face wasn't so clear, but you could see how tall he was, how he was built, etc.   By date #3, he had taken down three of the four photos, only leaving up one of the long shots where you couldn't see his face.  Now, he's not a big talker, and since we'd only been out a few times, I didn't want to grill him about it.  So I asked several of my closer females - my sister, my co-worker who I shared a work space with, and my best friend - what they thought he was up to.  They all agreed - he's being cautiously optimistic.  He's slowly dismantling his profile as he sees how things are going.  He leaves up one far away photo so other women can't really tell what he looks like, which discourages them from bothering to contact him, yet he's still technically leaving his profile up in case things don't work out with me. 

By date #5, he'd very quietly taken down his profile completely, and I did the same.  We never really discussed it with each other - when I saw him nixing his, I got rid of mine as well.


----------

